# This girl can handle a fish



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

The Queen of the Alabama River Tree Shakas knows how to handle these flatheads. Ok, maybe I'm a little partial because she is my old lady. See the attached video.


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice... Family fun on the water. Can't beat it with a stick all day long.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch!


----------

